# I knit for 16" Tonner fashion dolls



## nonaka

Hello. I am new to this forum and would welcome any information about where to get knit patterns for the 16" Robert Tonner fashion dolls, like Ellowyne, Pru, and Lizette. 

I think :lol: I have attached a photo of one dress I've made and the doll it was made for, just FYI, so you will know exactly what I'm looking for. 

Any help would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## kiwiannie

Hi and welcome to kp,from Australia. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Ladyfingers

Hi! Welcome to this wonderful forum. You will find many friendly, cheerful, and helpful crafters here.

I knit for the 11-1/2 inch Barbie Fashion Doll and the American Girl 18 inch girl doll. 

I have posted many Barbie knit patterns directly to this website. Although the doll is only 11-1/2 inches compared to your 16 inch doll - you could check out the patterns and maybe instead of using #1 or #2 needles (for Barbie fashions) you could bump up to #3 or #4 needles for your doll. This should fit the shoulders and bustline, but you may have to knit some extra rows to get to the waist, then do the regular increases for the hips, and add a few more rows to get to the knee area - or, for pants, you would have to knit much longer pant legs than my Barbie patterns.

To see these patterns, go to the top of this page, middle section, click on "Search", then type "Ladyfingers - Barbie Doll Clothes". A list will open. Click on EACH PATTERN under the sub-section "User Submitted, How-To's, Patterns, Tutorials". 

One of our members has provided us with a PDF Download button, which is located in the middle of her remarks for EACH PATTERN. Once you open a pattern, scroll past the photo to the comments - look for "Daeanarah" - the PDF button will be in the center of her comments. Just click on the button and it will open to a very nice copy of the pattern and photo on your computer - for easy printing.

You could try the following pattern from the list:

"Ladyfingers - Teen Fashion Doll (Barbie) Ribbed Sweater Dress, Hat and Purse". Enter this title in "Search" above and it will take you directly to the pattern.

I hope this helps you in your search for knitting patterns to fit your 16 inch doll. Good luck!


----------



## Lynda M Otvos

Ladyfingers, your kindness and generosity of time in making the above post just proves again to me that this is the finest yarn'loving forum on the web. Many thanks.


----------



## Keeweegirl

Hello from New Zealand - lots of lovely people here!


----------



## nonaka

Thanks for the welcoming replies, ladies! I'm checking out your suggestions and this whole big beautiful website.


----------



## Hazel Anne

Hello and welcome from London, England.
Nice to have you join our happy and friendly group.
You will enjoy it here.


----------



## nonaka

Ladyfingers, thanks very much for your suggestion to adapt Barbie patterns for the Tonner dolls by using larger needles. I will certainly try that. Right now I have had to finish a commission from a friend to make 2 party dresses for her Lizette (Tonner doll). Just going to start to put your suggestions into practice and make more 16" outfits. 

I love Barbie too, and I looked at your Barbie outfits/patterns here on KP, which are beautifully made! I have a small collection of Barbies myself. They love to go to schools, libraries, 4-H, girl scouts, etc. and be handled by children. I call them my Barbie Orphanage, because all are from the local thrift store and have been refurbished and clothed by my efforts. Now and then a special child receives one of these as a present. The attached photo is of many of the members of my little Barbie Orphanage. (No comparison to your self-designed outfits, of course, as I used only patterns available on Ravelry.)


----------



## Jenval

Hi and welcome from Australia


----------



## Ladyfingers

What a nice collection you have! I spent over 20 years knitting Barbie outfits - loved every minute of it, and sold hundreds of outfits. I still have quite a collection, mostly I have Barbie dolls I used for display at the county fair in the "Collections" division, where you are allowed to show up to 30 items - so I put 30 Barbie dolls in their glass display case - all dressed in "Marti Gras" costumes. I ran out of ideas near the end, and wound up with "Rainbow", "Spring", "Summer", "Fall" and "Winter" to complete the collection of 30 costumes. Won a Blue ribbon.

I still have some of the costumes and all of the dolls, stored in a 6-gallon popcorn can (inside a plastic kitchen trash bag).

I also have over 200 Barbie dolls "mint in the box" - never opened. Mostly the annual Holiday Barbie, and I also have the matching Christmas tree ornament. My storage garage is loaded with Barbie boxes.

There is a Barbie site you should check out. Can't remember the name of it, but it goes something like "Stickabilly"....maybe other members here can help me out with the name. There are hundreds of Barbie "fashion" items but you have to click on "English" to have them print out so you can read it. You can select from French, German, Italian, etc., so be sure to select English. 

This website gives measurements in centimeters instead of inches, so if you understand that's okay, but if you don't, then you have to guess by looking at the photos. Really cute Barbie outfits - very sexy!


----------



## Domm333

nonaka said:


> Hello. I am new to this forum and would welcome any information about where to get knit patterns for the 16" Robert Tonner fashion dolls, like Ellowyne, Pru, and Lizette.
> 
> I think :lol: I have attached a photo of one dress I've made and the doll it was made for, just FYI, so you will know exactly what I'm looking for.
> 
> Any help would be appreciated. Thanks.


Ï found this site that I think could be useful I do knit for Tyler & friends as well (but I am still a beginner ) at least the can give you some starting info about the number of stiches to start with 
http://www.abc-knitting-patterns.com/1016.html


----------



## nonaka

Thanks for the pattern sites, ladies! I have been hard at play making more outfits for the 16" dolls. Now I am just beginning to knit for a 20" doll called Lorifina at the request of a dear friend. Will attach a picture of her dress and sweater. And I have a glamorous long red evening dress for her on the needles, not quite finished.


----------



## Domm333

I do knit for 16"fashion dolls as well ( R.Tonner/Mel Odom, Mme Alexander etc)
basically I go trial and error as I am far from a pro but after several attempts I now more confident 
pic: 1120500 Lilly (basic Tyler from R. Tonner) is wearing a simple dress and coat (my mom made the purse and scarf) baby size yarn and #2 needles 
pic: 1120536 Davina (basic Emme size plus from R. Tonner) my mom made this dress with short sleeves (she wears a coat over it ) the yarn is very fine, (like a cross stitch cotton) I do not know the size of the niddles
pic:1090232 Sean (Basic Basil St. John, Effanbee doll Cie) is irish and I made an aran sweater for him I found the original aran pattern for his clan on the web and worked from this.


----------



## nonaka

Goodness, what beautiful and masterful knitting! Lucky dolls.


----------



## Domm333

nonaka said:


> Goodness, what beautiful and masterful knitting! Lucky dolls.


 @ Nonaka 
thanks a lot. lucky dolls I would say yes but skillful knitter I am not so sure if only I could knit what is in my head !! hee hee
I have no ability whatsoever to read/understand less follow a pattern nor a stitch explanation for knitting, so everithing is trial and error 
when one outfit is ok I keep on doing just the same kind in different colors 
if you need inspiration I can post more pictures
I can count the stitches is this can help you?


----------



## diobsession

I think you will find something you like on a little site called Passion Poupee. The site is in French but if you scroll down on the right side there is a place to translate. Even the translations are a little funny but the patterns are well written so it is pretty easy to figure them out.


----------



## seemyart

what a fabulous site! Ms. Nonaka, I found a Lorifini doll at Goodwill and want to knit for her. Can you share your pattern with me? I also love your your Barbie Orphanage work. I get fashion dolls from Goodwill, found two beautiful Gene dolls (16"), one Alex (16") from Madame Alexander and one Lorifini (20"). The idea of simply using a Barbie knitting pattern on bigger needles, and a bit more rows, in intriguing. Has anyone used this method? Thank you all!!


----------



## seemyart

Dear Ms. Domm333, your Tonner doll knits a wonderful. Would you consider sharing your patterns? Thanks, Vicki S


----------

